# Saga "Little Big Planet"



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Penso sarà uno dei primi giochi che comprerò una volta presa la PS3 

Qualcuno di voi ce l'ha, o l'ha solamente provato? Dite che merita?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Ottobre 2013)

Se ti piacciono i platform ed i giochi creativi, merita moltissimo
Il primo lo trovi ad un prezzo stracciato, anche 5/10 euro
Male che vada lo provi


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ha ottime recensioni... Sembra un Super Mario 2.0


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2013)

E' un gioco che rende al massimo in compagnia. Da solo non è male, ma a mio avviso giocato con gli amici è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Un gran bel platform, se ti piace il genere è da avere.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un gran bel platform, se ti piace il genere è da avere.



Si si poi ho letto che puoi giocare i livelli creati da altri giocatori. Lo rende un gioco praticamente infinito!


----------

